# 1987 300zx NA project car



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

So for my birthday I got a 87 z31 for $700 from a junkyard and drove it home. Seemed to drive fine just loud due to no cat. Just starting to take the engine apart wondering what should I do first. Also how hard is it to make a NA 300zx into a turbo?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

when asking the question " how hard is.... ?" you need to quantify your level of experience... for some people doing an oil change is hard, for others it takes choping stretch and custom fitting something that was never intended on being in a specfic car...

also how much money you got to throw down the drain? cause you should really just give me a few thousand dollars and then take your car and burn it then start over again, and chances are you will be further ahead, than if you were to build the crap out of that 300zx...

they were cool cars at the time but really not worth it to build up, unless you have some kind of emotional attatchment to the car, i say sell it for 1000 and find something better and easier to build... there are reasons why you dont see many of this model of 300zx fully done up, same kind of reasons you dont see many people with late 70's ford mustangs... there is simply better bang for the buck out there


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That is just your opinion. I have owned three Z31s, and every single one has been a fantastic car worth every penny I have spent on them. They are prone to issues just like every other car. The Z31 300ZX is an icon of my childhood, just like everything else '80s. There is nothing like driving around in a "Don Johnson in Miami Vice-esque sports car" with the t-tops out and blasting '80s One Hit Wonders.

On to the point. Doing a turbo conversion can be costly and timely. First, acquire a complete turbo motor. Second, pick up a complete turbo wiring harness and ECU. Your best bet for all this is an auto salvage place. Lastly, get a turbo crossmember. Put it all together and you have you a turbo Z31. It would probably be cheaper to buy a factory turbo Z31 in bad shape and fixing it up, though. I've seen several with just body damage and bad interiors go for $1000 - $1500.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep in mind when you try to pull an electrical harness out of an ol Z31, chances are the harness connectors will be very brittle and are easy to break, if they haven't been broken, already!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> *That is just your opinion.* I have owned three Z31s, and every single one has been a fantastic car worth every penny I have spent on them. They are prone to issues just like every other car. *The Z31 300ZX is an icon of my childhood,* just like everything else '80s. There is nothing like driving around in a "Don Johnson in Miami Vice-esque sports car" with the t-tops out and blasting '80s One Hit Wonders.
> 
> On to the point. Doing a turbo conversion can be costly and timely. First, acquire a complete turbo motor. Second, pick up a complete turbo wiring harness and ECU. Your best bet for all this is an auto salvage place. Lastly, get a turbo crossmember. Put it all together and you have you a turbo Z31. It would probably be cheaper to buy a factory turbo Z31 in bad shape and fixing it up, though. I've seen several with just body damage and bad interiors go for $1000 - $1500.


thats why i said " unless you have some kind of emotional attachment to the car you are better off with something else "

i like the look of a Z31, but everything else about them would leave me wanting more, more power, more room, more more more... and by the time i got the car to the level of "im satisfied with this" id either be dead, broke or both...


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Eh I've seen people driving them all over Orlando now that I bought one. Im not completely engine retarded but Im used to working on my Focus. Do yall know of a good place to buy turbo intake/exhaust manifolds? Iv got the engine torn down to the camshafts and going to take it to the head. Just wonderginf how hard the parts would be to get while the car is apart.


----------

